# The Dominion of Fire



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I've recently looked at some of the roleplay threads in this section and after alot of thinking I decided to make my own, this is my first roleplay thread so be gentle. This Roleplay is set in the M38 during the Dominion of Fire when daemon primarch Angron and a massive army of world eaters butchered there way through many worlds.

The Dominion of Fire

Here is how it works:
1. you make a character with rules and weapons.
2. then you create a small bit of fluff using the character rules to guide you.
3. Anyone who does alot of posts and/or high quality posts will be rewarded.

Rules:
1. No "god-modding"
2. do not ruin anyone else's fluff
3. I want people who will make more than one post (at least), no one who will only post once and then forget about it.
4. Remember your Character rules, they will help shape the fluff.
5. If you must critisize other people's fluff then make it condtructive without being offensive.
You write from your charcter's point of view, writing about his thoughts, feelings, background and personality. you may also join in with the last reply to the thread.

Character Creation
Choose one: Khorne bezerker, Khornate Raptor or a possessed marine. each one has its own weapons, rules, advantages and disadvantages. Upgraded characters are awarded for high quanlity fluff, and special charcaters are awarded for very high quality fluff.

Khorne Bezerker
Armed with: Power armour, Bolt pistol and a close combat weapon (chainaxe, chainsword, axe, sword, mace)
Rules:
-Rage: Bezerkers will often rush into battle with little fear, and although this makes them brilliant fighters it can also be very dangerous for the bezerker.

Skull Champion (upgraded character)
Armed with: Power armour, Bolt pistol and close combat weapon. Skull champions may take a power weapon/fist or a plasma pistol, be aware a power fist makes them alot slower.
Rules:
-Rage: (see Khorne Bezerker)
-Srength of body: Skull champions are the best of the Khorne Bezerkers and are obvious leaders within the legion, other bezerkers tend to keep out there way (unless they want to lose their head!)

Khornate Raptor
Armed with: Power armour, Bolt pistol and close combat weapon, jump pack. Raptors may swap there close combat weapon and bolt pistol for a flamethrower.
-Swift assault: Raptors are the fastest of Khorne's warriors because they use there jump packs to attack swiftly and without mercy.
-Overheat: Constantly zooming around the battlefield has taken its toll on these ancient jump packs, they often need time to cool down overwise it could be dangerous.

Raptor Champion (upgraged character)
Armed with: power armour, Bolt pistol, close combat weapon, jump pack. Raptor Champions may swap their close combat weapon and bolt pistol for a flamethrower or plasma gun. If they haven't chosen that they can swap their jump pack for daemonic wings and no longer suffer from the overheat rule.
-Swift assault: (see Khornate Raptor)
-Overheat: (See Khornate Raptor, champions with daemonic wings ignore this rule)
-Forward!: because of the constant life of bloodshed and terror raptor champions are vicious and utterly merciless.

Possessed Chaos space Marine
Armed with: power armour, and two close combat weapons (in the form of two mutated arms)
-Pain is for the weak: The daemon inside the marine's body cares little for mortal pain or injury.
-Corruption: Even though the marine has immense strength and power the daemon within is killing him, most possessed do not live for long...

Possessed Champion (upgraded character)
Armed with: power armour, two close combat weapons. A possessed champion may take a power weapon fused into their mutated arm.
-Pain is for the weak: (See possessed Marine)
-Corruption: (see possessed marine)
-Daemonic soul: the man within is all but gone, The daemon has consumed his soul. he knows he has little time left in this life and he isn't going to die quietly.

The Special Characters below are only awarded for alot of high quality fluff, I will message you if I think you have done this and award you with an upgraded character, then if you do well again a specail charcter. unlike the unpgraded chacters who have only one choice (a bezerker cannot become a raptor champion for example) you may choose between a chaos spawn and a chaos dreadnaught.

Chaos Dreadnaught
Armed with: the armoured body of a dreadnaught is prtection enough, a close combat arm (a large chainsword, a large mace or prehaps a huge claw) and one of the following: Autocannon, Multi-melta, Heavy bolter or a second close combat arm.
-Rage (see khorne Bezerker)
-Pain is for the weak (see Possessed marine)
-Forgotten sanity: All chaos dreadnaughts are completely insane and often cannot tell the difference between friend or foe! and when a huge armoured walker is stomping around this makes all the difference.

Chaos Spawn
Armed with: up to four mutated arms counting as close combat weapons, a huge body made of flesh as tough as power armour. May take Daemonic flight but suffer the Overheat rule because some small wings have a hard time lifting a chaos spawn in the air!
-Pain is for the weak (see possessed marine)
-Rage (see Khorne Bezerker)
-no longer human: most spawns were once champions but suffered so many mutations they are no longer human, Spawns care nothing for their own welfare so charge into battle with huge strength.

The fluff
Minions of the blood god, if you wish to prove yourself in the eyes of the blood god then you will fight hard and without mercy. The world eaters are currently on their way to the planet Gathonix, which isn't far from terra. The Planets in the system are protected by the plantery defense forces, three regiments of Imperial guard which specialize in urban warfare and the Dark Fists space marine chapter. Amoung the planets you may also encounter other foes such as civilians, cultist and shadowy members of the Inquisition, although this has not been confirmed. The most common enviroment will be hive cities where most of the system's population live. here are some more detailed briefs of the enemy: (more may be added later)

Civilians
Civilians are the most common of the inhabitants of Gathonix and even though they lack even basic training they will fight for their world. Because they are not fighters even a short fight may damage their morale, Most Civilians are armed with whatever they can find: Knives, clubs, rocks and even the odd lasgun.

Imperial Guard
There are three regiments of Imperial guard on Gathonix and specailize in urban warfare so be careful in the hive cities. The guardsmen of Gathonix tend to use alot of conscripts and tanks, although most are still young to the art of warfare and thier morale may break under pressure. What they are armed with varies on by unit although it will mostly be a lasgun, a bayonet and some grenades.

Space marines
At the moment there are over 800 space marines on Gathonix and each is well trained in every art of warfare. Tactical and Biker squads are the most common within the Dark fist's chapter because they favour quick assaults. Like the guardsmen it varies by unit but all will have power armour, bolter, bolt pistol and a combat knife. Keep an eye out for the captains and chaplians for they relish in the art of warfare.

Inquisition
There are very few inquisitors on Gathonix but each one has exseptional combat ability, beware these warriors for they are psykers and are trained to fight chaos. They are mostly armed with: Power weapon, power armour/carapace armour, bolt pistol and pskyic powers.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

welcome to hereys online's roleplay threads! new comers are always welcome. I have a few suggestions for you though.

It looks like you're willing to put quite a bit of time and effort into making a good RP, but check out the stickies and specifically the ones about recruitment threads and action threads.

If you create or maybe turn this one into a recruitment thread, you're basically creating a sign up sheet for those who wish to join. they are generally asked by the GM to make a character sheet. this is where they will create a character they wish to use and can build dome fluff around them, back-story/personality etc.

from there you can choose who to accept, so if you're looking for people with good quality posts those can be the ones you allow to partake in your action thread, which is the actual RP.

This would also greatly help ward off your legitimate fear of people only posting once and leaving. If people sign up to the recruitment thread it means they have an actual interest and if they take the time to create a character are more often than not interested in posting more than once and trying to stick through to the end. But, the GM is just as responsible for keeping the RP in good condition as the players. 

I would suggest writing up a brief over view of the mission or objective at hand, more specifically than "taking over a whole system". Once you get an action thread up, you can begin it with more specific details, go back and take a look at some of the RP's you have been watching and look at their first posts and I think you'll get what I mean. It is up to you as a GM to create the world for the players and the major events. You will have to guide them much more specifically than saying there are space marines and imperial guard about for you to kill go at it. If you'd like any help setting this thing up let me know and I'll try my best.

And this is something that is just my opinion, I wouldnt suggest trying to control Angron. Why not make up your own character so that no one can say you are using Angron incorrectly or giving him attributes he doesn't have or anything like that.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

^^agreed. it would be wise not to take control of someone like Angron. yes it would be cool to be getting orders from such a being but like xpect said you will most likely get people complaining about how Angron is "acting". use your own character, a general underneath Angron perhaps? this also gives you free reign with your character also, within reason of course, but more so than what you would have with Angron. Great idea by the way, you look like you are willing to put a lot of effort into this Rp, and that's always a good thing :victory:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

ok, I shall do some work on it.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Like he said above you rushed into it, so slow down and join some more experienced threads before you jump off and make our own. It seems alot of you new guys are just making random threads.

However, i love the idea, personally I had a Inquisitor written up already. Once you get the hang of it, try again, and I will surely come and play


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Like he said above you rushed into it, so slow down and join some more experienced threads before you jump off and make our own. It seems alot of you new guys are just making random threads.
> 
> However, i love the idea, personally I had a Inquisitor written up already. Once you get the hang of it, try again, and I will surely come and play


...hmmm...what did i do wrong...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Get used to it, Emperorshand doesn't tend to explain what he sees wrong in your things...
Back to subject, biggest problem right now is that you don't have any recruitment sheet. For example:
Name:
Age:
Class:
Background:
etc...

Also maybe you should give a little more background on where are the players at, are they a part of the same squad, and other things like that, make it more player friendly.

I suggest that if you didn't read it by now you should read this:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51458
This:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51459
And this: 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51460

Those are always helpful and nice to know in general. Hope you will get things in order and good luck with the RP, if you need any help just PM me.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

no worries bud you didnt do anything wrong. in fact this is one of the most in depth recruitment threads ive seen in awhile, good work on it! like komanko said it would be wise to read the above threads to get the idea of what you are expected to do and all that good stuff.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, I'll forget about this one for now, loom at some of the others and then make another.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Be sure to make a backup for this one, maybe re create something which is based on that after you finished gathering more experience and knowledge of RPs. Anyway, I wish you luck with your future RPs.


----------

